# Amherst Orchid Society Annual Show 2017



## Maryanne (Feb 3, 2017)

Massachusetts - Amherst Orchid Society Annual Show
Saturday, 2/25/17 from 9 AM to 5 PM
Sunday, 2/26/17 from 10 AM to 4 PM
$5 - kids under 12 free - photographers welcome
Judged displays, vendors, informative talks and some door prizes
www.amherstorchidsociety.org


----------



## Maryanne (Feb 3, 2017)

Whoa - I forgot to post the address:
Amherst Orchid Society Annual Show location:
Smith Vocational School, 80 Locust St (Rt 9), Northampton, MA 01060


----------

